# Backing a 6430 John Deere



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Backing my JD6430 the clutch response in A-1 to be very quick and hard to back spot on. It seems dangerous especially someone is back there to pin the equipment tongue. With a MF1840 Baler you have to be pretty exact with the hook up. Not much room for error. After the last baling I noticed that I had more control using C-1 in reverse and the clutch was not as quick to respond which is good because I don't want to knock out the back wall of the shed. A-1 reverse is too quick to respond and makes it hard to creep back.

That was a problem on the 6000 series I did not like now problem solved.

Food for thought!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

All tractors are that way. I was taught at tender years not to use low gears to creep. Then the clutch has too much "leverage" on the drive line and can be nearly impossible to modulate. I would say tractors with wet clutches are usually worse for trying to control creep in lower gears, and tractors with an electronically controlled clutch can be worse again.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

A friend of mine had a similar situation with this JD 5525. The clutch potentiometer was out of spec. He took it to the dealer and they recalibrated the potentiometer to spec and it works fine now. I think they charged him an hours worth of labor so nothing crazy cost wise.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

The only tractor I have with a wet clutch is a JD 5320. It does have the reverser, but I don't know if that makes any difference. When I'm wanting to ease up to something, in either forward, or reverse, I use lower gears and get slower, more controlled movement.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

The clutch in one of my 6420's is like that, while the other is as smooth as can be on engagement and creeping is very easy. I'm going to have to investigate clutch pedal potentiometer calibration.

I had a 6140M here last year that was really bad for this as well. Worse than anyone I had experienced.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

JRehberg said:


> A friend of mine had a similar situation with this JD 5525. The clutch potentiometer was out of spec. He took it to the dealer and they recalibrated the potentiometer to spec and it works fine now. I think they charged him an hours worth of labor so nothing crazy cost wise.


DavidU's 6330 does the same. Our dealer has a 10% off on labor this month so it would be maybe worth it. I just filled up my diesel and propane this after noon so might wait for a winter deal on labor.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

This is a Deere thing. I have wet clutch case, new Holland, Kubota they are all silky smooth compaired to Deere. Every Deere we have with left hand reverser and wet clutch do it. To be honest it's damn near dangerous.


----------



## disenchanted (Mar 1, 2020)

Gearclash said:


> All tractors are that way. I was taught at tender years not to use low gears to creep. Then the clutch has too much "leverage" on the drive line and can be nearly impossible to modulate. I would say tractors with wet clutches are usually worse for trying to control creep in lower gears, and tractors with an electronically controlled clutch can be worse again.


I actually like the electronic clutches, with most of them (especially CNH machines) as you feather the clutch off you can hear a pitch change in sound of the transmission just before it actually engages, makes it pretty easy to judge when it's going to bite.


----------

